# [11/15/05] Utah Jazz @ Sacramento Kings



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (2-5) vs. New York Knicks (4-4)
Arco Arena, Tuesday November 15th, 2005
7:00 PT, CSN-West, NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Peja Stojakovic/Bonzi Wells/Mike Bibby 







































-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Utah Jazz board game thread-:wave: 
-vBookie thread-:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview- *

</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks for doing the thread *repped*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/13862082p-14701781c.html



> *Kings* (2-5) vs. *Utah* (4-4)
> *THE SKINNY*
> 
> *Site:* Arco Arena
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Gold jerseys tonight...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings are up 17-11, 6:40 left in the 1st...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

33-12!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

After 1, Kings 33 Jazz 18.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

congradulations on the kings victory.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey, I wouldn't call the game yet. The Jazz are making a comeback.

Kings 35
Jazz 23

Kings were up 21...

Kings are struggling, Adelman wants a timeout.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

21 point lead down to 8.

The bench STINKS!

0/7 FG this quarter.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Its just hard to play a game when you are missing boozer and kirilenko. Just kirilenko makes that much differnce to the way the jazz play adn win games. We need him back as fast as possible. But this run may pay off for the moment, then when you guys get your starters in, ouch.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

very intersting game tho


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings finally make a shot, with 4:27 left in the quarter:no: :laugh:

14-0 run is ended.

Jazz score, Bonzi put back for a score.

Kings 40
Jazz 34


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

3 straight baskets from the Kings.

44-34.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

you can really see how ****ty your guys bench is and how when the starters come back in that you get back up.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> you can really see how ****ty your guys bench is and how when the starters come back in that you get back up.


 Most Kings fans thought that the bench was going to be good, that Adelman would have 11 guys he could go to, and they aren't doing jack.

Peja for 3!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings up 11 Peja with a open 3.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Bibby at the line 2-2 51-38.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

At the half....

Kings 51
Jazz 39


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja: 16 Points (7/10 FG), 3 Rebounds, 2 Assists, 2 Steals
Bibby: 13 Points (5/7 FG)
Bonzi: 8 Points, 6 Rebounds, and 4 Assists
Bench: 2 Points (0/7 FG), 3 Rebounds, 4 Fouls, 3 Turnovers


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

What is with Terry Porter sitting near the bench...are they bringing him back as a coach?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja has been on a tear as of late... good to see Bibby shooting well.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja 5asts impressive.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> Peja 5asts impressive.


 Bonzi also with 5, that last behind the back one to Miller was nifty:yes:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> Bonzi also with 5, that last behind the back one to Miller was nifty:yes:


Bonzi is having a complete game 5asts 8rebs. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Great move by Bibby, Peja with a wicked layup and 1.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bonzi's up to 10 boards, KT made 2 shots in a row, 1 assisted by Peja drawing a double team:greatjob:

Kings 80
Jazz 60


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I think we're going to get to see some Ronnie Price and Jamal Sampson action tonight:vbanana:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

just got home, wow, kings looking good, bibby finally playing well

but this isnt much because were at home againest a team missing 3 starters(2 of whom are there best players)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

98-68.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Final

Kings 119
Jazz 83


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Game Pics...









HICKS!!!


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Game :clap:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Spin control: The Kings will take this, even though it comes against injury-ravaged, short-handed Utah



> The Kings dodged two more days of hair-pulling self-analysis with their 119-83 win over a road-worn and weary Utah Jazz squad, beating a Jazz team that was missing three starters and playing its fourth game in five nights by the largest margin in the history of the series.
> 
> The pressure cooker was put into sleep mode, if only until the next course Friday night against Milwaukee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings notes: One-time starter Thomas is playing like starter again 



> Kenny Thomas maintains that he is making the most of his reserve duty.
> 
> The one-time Kings starting power forward led a much-maligned bench Tuesday with a season-high 10 points and five rebounds in the 119-83 flogging of the Utah Jazz. And he vows there will be a great deal more of that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Inside Dish-vs. Utah 11/15/05 

Postgame Quotes-vs. Utah 11/15/05


----------

